
CREDO and Cloudflare NSL finally public - davidw
https://www.eff.org/document/notice-regarding-public-identification-nsl-recipients
======
davidw
See also:

[https://www.eff.org/press/releases/hearing-wednesday-
nationa...](https://www.eff.org/press/releases/hearing-wednesday-national-
security-letters-violate-first-amendment)

